# Your city zoo



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Arnhem's Zoo involves landscaping, a safari, an indoor jungle, an indoor ocean, an indoor desert plus the old skool zoo. One of Europe's main attractions.










http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=arnhem+burgers&s=int


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ never heard about it, but seems pretty cool.

we don't have a zoo  , but there's a zoo in the metro and a biological park.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks to god the Milan Zoo was closed more than 15 years ago.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Copenhagen Zoo*



> Copenhagen Zoo is one of the oldest zoos in Europe. It was founded by the ornithologist Niels Kjærbølling in 1859. He was given the summer garden of "Prinsess Vilhelmines Have" (The garden of Princess Vilhelmine) by the chief directorate of Copenhagen.
> 
> The animals that the visitors could contemplate at the opening were eagles, chickens, ducks, owls, rabbits, a fox, a seal in a bathtub and a turtle in a bucket. In the early years the zoo focused on showing as many different types of animals as possible, but as animal welfare later became an issue, the number of different species has dropped in favour af more space to each animal.
> 
> ...


Pictures from flickr

At the moment the are building a new home for the elefants, it's designed by Norman Foster - IMO it looks really nice for a zoo-building...


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> ^^ never heard about it, but seems pretty cool.
> 
> we don't have a zoo  , but there's a zoo in the metro and a biological park.


It's huge and rather original from the outset:










which is stage 2. One was the zoo, 3 the indoor 'bush', 4 the desert, 5 the ocean. 

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=arnhem+burgers&m=text
or Arnheim, as the city is named in German
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=arnheim+burgers&m=text
(a couple of thousand photos)


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Encompassing 287 hectares (710 acres), the Toronto Zoo is one of the largest in the world. It is divided into four zoogeographic regions with numerous indoor pavilions and outdoor exhibits. The zoo is home to over 5,000 animals representing over 460 distinct species.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Bronx Zoo is the most major zoo in the NYC area.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some more pictures of the Antwerp Zoo.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

An article on the spanish version of National Geographic about my hometown's zoo, Fuengirola's Zoo, it is in the town center, and it's very small but great, it opens at night:
http://www.zoofuengirola.com/imagzoo/gran-angular.pdf

http://www.zoofuengirola.com/eng/index.php


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Victhor said:


> An article on the spanish version of National Geographic about my hometown's zoo, Fuengirola's Zoo, it is in the town center, and it's very small but great, it opens at night:


Nice Zoo!


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its never a good idea, to build a zoo next to a nuclear power station...


----------



## Miichal (May 4, 2005)

Hello i dont have such wonderfull photos, but some link http://www.zoo.opole.pl . ZOO in Opole it's ones of the beatyfull and modern ZOO i Poland. The ZOO start up on 1930 and is one of the oldest ZOO's in Poland. Our ZOO has about 1000 animals and 130 species, on over 20 ha.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Frankfurt has two zoo's. One in the city proper (close to downtown) and the other in the suburbs (outside of the city proper, but not too far) called the Opel Zoo.

The city center Zoo has approx 4800 animals covering 565 species and was the 2nd zoo in Germany opening in 1853. It is quite compact in size at only 13 hecters, but quite attractive in it's landscaping.

Opel Zoo is much larger in size but has only 1000 animals and 200 species. One of it's interesting points is that there are free enclosures outside the zoo where people can get a sample before entering.

Entrance to Frankfurt Zoo


















dining in the zoo


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

In 1984, Zoo Atlanta (founded in 1889) was named one of the top 10 worst in the nation. Over the next few years, the cages were eliminated and animals were released into habitat exhibits. Zoo Atlanta now has over 1,000 animals of 250 species, a highly respected primate research program with the largest populations of orangatans, drills, and gorillas in the U.S., a Panda exhibit with two giant Pandas and their almost 1 year old baby, and several other research and conservation programs. It is now recognized as one of the top zoological parks in the nation.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Justme said:


> Frankfurt has two zoo's. One in the city proper (close to downtown) and the other in the suburbs (outside of the city proper, but not too far) called the Opel Zoo.
> 
> The city center Zoo has approx 4800 animals covering 565 species and was the 2nd zoo in Germany opening in 1853. It is quite compact in size at only 13 hecters, but quite attractive in it's landscaping.
> 
> Opel Zoo is much larger in size but has only 1000 animals and 200 species. One of it's interesting points is that there are free enclosures outside the zoo where people can get a sample before entering.


It is a much better situation for the animals to be in the larger zoo with lower population...Zoo Atlanta had to cut it's numbers in half back in the 1980's in order to upgrade the quality of life for the animals. I imagine it's a better life for those at Opel Zoo with more area and lower population...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

sprtsluvr8 said:


> It is a much better situation for the animals to be in the larger zoo with lower population...Zoo Atlanta had to cut it's numbers in half back in the 1980's in order to upgrade the quality of life for the animals. I imagine it's a better life for those at Opel Zoo with more area and lower population...


Opel Zoo generally has larger animals.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

*Tiergarten Schönbrunn *in Vienna. Its the *oldest zoo in the world* that still exists. Founded in 1752, it was opened for the broad public in 1979. It is said to be the only zoo in the world in which old historic buildings are still used to house exotic animals (but of course adopted to the modern requirements)










After crises in the 80's it has been modernized and nowadays is not only the oldest, but also a very well run and modern zoo. Of course it has Pandas among many other highlights. (The old buildings are nicely renovated and adapted, and the new ones integrated into the the environment.)

The Zoo is part of the Schloss Schönbrunn area, the former imperial summer palace of the Austrian emperors. So you have the largest tourist attraction of Vienna right next to the zoo: the palace itself.

The zoos scientific research currently focus on the "language" of animals and and applied research of the "elephant keeping association". It also runs a Noriker-horses breeding program together with the veterinary university of Vienna. An ancient horse rase that is known for its very robust nature. Some sorts of it have become dangerously rare. From white Noriker horses only 10 examples were left. 

Attractions of the zoo are the giant pandas and Koalas, the rainforest house (Amazon rainforest simulation and the chance to walk through a glass tunnel and look into a simulated Amazon flood), the Polarium (arctic climate), a young elephant who has been born in this zoo. Moreover it hosts things like the desert house an authentic Tiroler Alm-house (alpine farmers house).


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

Is that polarbear getting a blowjob?


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

The enclosures at the Antwerp Zoo don't really look suitable for the animals.hno:


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

More picture of the Antwerp Zoo:


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

We have a big safari park where you can go through by buss, car, boat or take a walk.


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

The Antwerp Zoo is definately the best one I've visited.
It's perfect for people who are interested in art (famous sculptures) and architecture.
The gardens and variety of species are stunning as well.
A must-visit when you're in Antwerp, seriously.


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Toronto zoo*





















*Photos taken by Yunus Ustunol*


----------

